# Long time..



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

It's been a long time since I visited here.

Good to see that it's still going 

I miss the place being vibrant and active!

Not my site anymore, but still feels like home! (Especially with that name shining beside "Style Design by:")

Best wishes to all of you!

Has the site owner been changed recently again?

James


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello James!

Nice to see you here.
Check your PM, since currently your mail is not working.

All the best,
Daniel


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello James,

Glad to see you here and nice to meet you 
I'm the new owner that took over a little over a month ago. The plan is indeed to get this site back being active and vibrant. It will take some time, but I won't give up, promise!

Best regards
Frederik


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello Frederik,

Good to know a proper musician is in charge of the site now, I'm sure you have great plans for this massive potential forums which I didn't make the time for.

I have a request on the bottom of the forums on my "Style Design" James Lee link, can you make the email address that it links to: [email protected] ?

Thanks


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello James,

Sorry about the slow response. Indeed this site has lots of potential and it is my belief that this has just become even bigger now that it is hosted on a dedicated server.

I have changed your email address as you requested.

Many kind regards
Frederik


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi,

Any reason why the credit note was removed?

Thanks.


----------

